# Synthetic Oil ??????



## touareg04v8 (Dec 20, 2003)

Has anyone switched over to synthetic oil yet? I have a V8 and have heard some discussion on the Audi board about not switching to synthetic until after 10,000 miles due to ring seating issues. In fact my friends Audi S6 with the 4.2 does not suggest an oil change until 10,000 miles. I have also read that the Touaregs come with synthetic oil with a special additive from the factory. What gives? Anyone else have any knowledge on the subject??


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (touareg04v8)*

Plenty of past discussions on this one.... Do a search and you will find all your answers ....
What gives is a YES .... and a good dealer will know this and advise you that an oil change with synthetics is done @ 5000, 10000 then every 10000 their after. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (touareg04v8)*

your car ALREADY has synthetic oil in it...


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_Plenty of past discussions on this one.... Do a search and you will find all your answers ....
What gives is a YES .... and a good dealer will know this and advise you that an oil change with synthetics is done @ 5000, 10000 then every 10000 their after. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey I didn't know that after the 5k, 10k mile oil changes the following changes occur at 10k mile intervals. If this is correct I'm very happy.


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (TCinOC)*

Audi's are scheduled every 10K but I still change with synthetic (Mobil 1 only) every 5K and intend to do the same with my T-Reg. During the winter months I use the Mobil 1 0-40W and during the summer depending on the conditions I will switch to the Mobil 1 5-30W in the Audi where as I will probably stick with the 0-40W in the T-Reg year round. I have always used Mobil 1 and never had any engine trouble what so ever. Even Mobil 1's oil filters seem to work better than everyone else's although that won't be an option for the T-Reg.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (stevetjr)*

You might want to rethink your summer strategy for the Audi. During the warmer summer months you want the oil to not lose viscosity and lubricating ability at higher operating temperatures -- represented by the second number in the viscosity rating. Mercedes has a rigorous oil approval process, and three years ago removed 5W-30 and 10W-30 Mobil 1 from their approved list because of abnormal camshaft wear at warmer operating temperatures. Their only recommended oil for normal conditions is 0W-40 Mobil or other similar true synthetic; same with Porsche. If Porsche and MB trust their +$100k super cars with 0W-40, and know they will be driven hard, why switch?


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (TCinOC)*

I had an extensive talk with a VWOA Master Technician about oil in the Touareg [although he was teaching the other Techs about the Phaeton at the Dealership] ....
I had expressed concern with my Dealer about the 1st Oil Change @ 5,000 miles. The Dealer assured me this is what VW recommended. I have always changed my oil at 3,000 mile intervals.
This is what the Tech. told me.
- From factory, the car is filled with 9 quarts of 5W40 Synthetic Oil for the 4.2L V8.
- There is an ADDITIVE put into the oil to help seat the rings, bearings, etc since the lubricating properties of the Synthetic Oil are so great. If the additive was not put in, the above items would not seat correctly during break-in.
- Break-in should be considered 1,000 miles, no full throttle loads, no redline.
- Vary speed, avoid high engine/oil temperatures.
- 5,000 miles to 1st oil change *[Do NOT dump 1st oil before 5,000 miles]*
- 2nd oil change at 10,000 miles - Yes another 5,000 mile interval
- *10,000 miles, or 12 months oil change intervals after that, again 5W40 Syn.*
- No aftermarket oil filters are available currently, he questioned the 'quality' of those that will hit the market eventually.
- Expect extensive brake dust for the 1st 400 miles [dependant on driving style, i.e. all expressway <vs> city driving].
- He personally questioned the use of 6 piston Brembo Calipers. They are fixed, and do not float. 
- The front CV boots should be checked at each oil change for damage, rips, tears etc.
- The transmission fluid NEVER has to be changed. It 'is' a permanent and sealed system.
- The brake fluid should be flushed every 2 years reguardless of mileage

*- SlotCAR*

_[Edit: Corrected 2nd oil change mileage to be done at 10,000 miles ...]_


_Modified by SlotCAR at 11:02 PM 12-27-2003_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_I had an extensive talk with a VWOA Master Technician about oil in the Touareg [although he was teaching the other Techs about the Phaeton at the Dealership] ....
I had expressed concern with my Dealer about the 1st Oil Change @ 5,000 miles. The Dealer assured me this is what VW recommended. I have always changed my oil at 3,000 mile intervals.
This is what the Tech. told me.
- From factory, the car is filled with 9 quarts of 5W40 Synthetic Oil for the 4.2L V8.
- There is an ADDITIVE put into the oil to help seat the rings, bearings, etc since the lubricating properties of the Synthetic Oil are so great. If the additive was not put in, the above items would not seat correctly during break-in.
- Break-in should be considered 1,000 miles, no full throttle loads, no redline.
- Vary speed, avoid high engine/oil temperatures.
- 5,000 miles to 1st oil change *[Do NOT dump 1st oil before 5,000 miles]*
- *10,000 miles, or 12 months oil change intervals after that, again 5W40 Syn.*
- No aftermarket oil filters are available currently, he questioned the 'quality' of those that will hit the market eventually.
- Expect extensive brake dust for the 1st 400 miles [dependant on driving style, i.e. all expressway <vs> city driving].
- He personally questioned the use of 6 piston Brembo Calipers. They are fixed, and do not float. 
- The front CV boots should be checked at each oil change for damage, rips, tears etc.
- The transmission fluid NEVER has to be changed. It 'is' a permanent and sealed system.
- The brake fluid should be flushed every 2 years reguardless of mileage

*- SlotCAR*


Excellent post Slot, thanks. I do have one question and I'm sorry if it's a dumb one. You noted the tech said the first oil change should be at 5,000 miles. Then 10,000 miles, or 12 months oil change intervals after that. Does that mean the SECOND oil change should be at 10,000 miles or 15,000 miles? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (TCinOC)*

"There is an ADDITIVE put into the oil to help seat the rings, bearings, etc since the lubricating properties of the Synthetic Oil are so great. If the additive was not put in, the above items would not seat correctly during break-in"
You guys make me laugh








Remember the "get that oil out" thread from a month ago?
Posted the same info...hmmm, I seem to remember MANY doubting Thomas type's....challenging this info.....


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_
You guys make me laugh








Remember the "get that oil out" thread from a month ago?
Posted the same info...hmmm, I seem to remember MANY doubting Thomas type's....challenging this info.....

I certainly was part of that post. I questioned the 5,000 mile 1st oil change. On a new car, I would have dumped the oil at 1,000 miles since I would have considered it break-in oil and at 1,000 miles somewhat contaminated.
I pursued it farther, and found out that indeed, there is an additive to the oil, of course since you sell the cars you already knew that did'nt you ... So, I posted my findings from my talks with the VW Technician. I have come to the conclusion that as I was told originally by my 'informed' dealer ... Leave the 1st oil in for 5,000 miles.
I'm glad you see it is 'funny'. It's unfortunate that someone in the business of selling Touareg's or Phaeton's, lets say an "Internet Sales Manager" could not contribute something constructive to the post. 
I'm laughing too ....


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (SlotCAR)*

Just as an interesting note - the dealership I got my T-reg from is still waiting to get 5W40 oil that is called for in the manual. You might check what oil your dealer is actually using. My dealer told me I could bring in Mobil 1 as that is what I want to use. So I guess I will use 0W40 as VW approves it according to Mobil 1 web data sheet. I would be interested in what oil you plan to use....


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_You noted the tech said the first oil change should be at 5,000 miles. Then 10,000 miles, or 12 months oil change intervals after that. Does that mean the SECOND oil change should be at 10,000 miles or 15,000 miles? Thanks in advance.

Actually, that 'IS' a very good question, and something I forgot to mention.
1st oil change is at 5,000 miles
*2nd at 10,000 miles* - Yup only 5,000 miles again
3rd at 20,000 miles
4th at 30,000 miles
etc.
The real question is why is the 2nd oil change at a 5,000 mile interval, and not 10,000 miles like the balance of them? So, TCinOC, it is a good question.
You know after talking to the Tech., I never did 'confirm' his statements against the Touareg's maintenance manual. I'm out of town right now [Hotel's got an Internet connection in the room], and I don't have my T's books with me. 
Could you look that up at see if the "schedule" I posted above DOES jive with the T's manual? 
Again, I am just repeating my conversation with what I considered a very knowledgeable VWOA [not the Dealerships] Technician. I was impressed with the depth of his technical knowledge, "40 ecu's", "450 amp battery", “1K trans. lockup” etc.

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's an interesting web site on motor oil...there is a free 26-page PDF available. Or you can purchase a more comprehensive manual.
http://www.motor-oil-bible.com


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (chessmck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chessmck* »_So I guess I will use 0W40 as VW approves it according to Mobil 1 web data sheet. I would be interested in what oil you plan to use....

Interesting ... Dealer can't get the oil, well I never thought that would happen.
I actually can't answer the question. The Tech I talked to rattled off some numbers of what "I Think" were VW part numbers for oils, although he did say some API service ratings that I simply do not remember [sorry]. He definately said 0W40 [implying do not use 5W30].
I have always been a Mobil 1 user myself, running 0W40 that I get through my neighbor [Porsche addict].
What will I use? I'm thinking right now I will be a "loyal VW customer" [fool that I am]. This T is just a little hi-tech for me, and I have been building motors for awhile.

*- SlotCAR*


_Edit: Changed my Mobil 1 oil to 0W-40_


_Modified by SlotCAR at 6:00 AM 2-23-2004_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_
Actually, that 'IS' a very good question, and something I forgot to mention.
1st oil change is at 5,000 miles
*2nd at 10,000 miles* - Yup only 5,000 miles again
3rd at 20,000 miles
4th at 30,000 miles
etc.
The real question is why is the 2nd oil change at a 5,000 mile interval, and not 10,000 miles like the balance of them? So, TCinOC, it is a good question.
You know after talking to the Tech., I never did 'confirm' his statements against the Touareg's maintenance manual. I'm out of town right now [Hotel's got an Internet connection in the room], and I don't have my T's books with me. 
Could you look that up at see if the "schedule" I posted above DOES jive with the T's manual? 
Again, I am just repeating my conversation with what I considered a very knowledgeable VWOA [not the Dealerships] Technician. I was impressed with the depth of his technical knowledge, "40 ecu's", "450 amp battery", “1K trans. lockup” etc.

*- SlotCAR*



SlotCAR,
I checked my owner's manual and it confirms the first oil change at 5k and the SECOND OIL CHANGE is at 10k miles. After that it's 20k, 30k and so on.
What I am not clear on now is the type and viscosity of oil needed. According to the manual it says SAE 5W40. Why are people talking about "0W40"?? Sorry for my ignorance but I wasn't aware there was such an oil.
Here's a word-for-word quote in addition:
*To assure that the oil you use is of the highest quality required by your vehicle, the following terms must appear on the oil container singly or in combination with other designations:
*VW 500 00, VW 505 01 or VW 502 00
*ACEA A2 or ACEA A3
*API Service SJ *


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (SlotCAR)*



SlotCAR said:


> I have always been a Mobil 1 user myself, running 5W40 that I get through my neighbor [Porsche addict].
> SlotCar,
> Unless something has changed, Mobil 1 does not currently make a 5W40 oil for the general public. Their current list of oils on the web site
> http://www.mobil.com/USA-Engli...n.asp
> ...


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_....Why are people talking about "0W40"?? Sorry for my ignorance but I wasn't aware there was such an oil.


A couple of years ago Mobil 1 came out with 0-30W & 0-40W which theoretically have no viscosity when cold (essentially water) but as they heat up carry a 30 or 40W viscosity, which is ideal for cold climates where regular oil is like the goop in a lava lamp and can take quite a while to reach the engine components. But even in none cold climates when oil is at the outside temp it can take it a while to reach the lifters and other engine components so have a very " thin " oil that can reach the compents almost immediatly is a plus. I have 2 friends that were getting a lot of lifter noise for the first couple of minutes after they started there V8 Triton engines for the first time of the day or after they had cooled off and I suggested 0-40W Mobil 1 and they no longer get the noise.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (stevetjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevetjr* »_
A couple of years ago Mobil 1 came out with 0-30W & 0-40W which theoretically have no viscosity when cold (essentially water) but as they heat up carry a 30 or 40W viscosity, which is ideal for cold climates where regular oil is like the goop in a lava lamp and can take quite a while to reach the engine components. But even in none cold climates when oil is at the outside temp it can take it a while to reach the lifters and other engine components so have a very " thin " oil that can reach the compents almost immediatly is a plus. I have 2 friends that were getting a lot of lifter noise for the first couple of minutes after they started there V8 Triton engines for the first time of the day or after they had cooled off and I suggested 0-40W Mobil 1 and they no longer get the noise.


That's very interesting, thanks Steve. Well, I guess I don't feel as bad now knowing it's only been around for a couple of years and made by Mobil 1 only. I've been accustomed to buying only 10W60 Castrol oil for my M3..talk about an unusual oil and expensive at that!


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (chessmck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chessmck* »_Unless something has changed, Mobil 1 does not currently make a 5W40 oil for the general public. 

CHESSMCK:
You are absolutley correct THANKS for correcting me. The Mobil 1 I use is 0W40 which I get from my next door neighbor who, like I said is a Porsche nut. I believe they do group buys from AutoBarn[?], and pay $4.75 per quart [or at least that's what he charges me].
I run it in my Miata, and be it good or bad, my 2004 Jeep has 'free' oil changes for 7 years, so I am somewhat forced [read that - I'm to cheap] to get the oil changed at the Jeep Dealer ...

*- SlotCAR*
l


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (mr.vw)*

The point, my dear Slot....SEVERAL people posted the IDENTICAL useful information over a month ago....and SEVERAL were FLAMMED....or told that this information was BS and that the dealers/techs didn't know what they were talking about.....and there actually wasn't any additive in the oil.....big conspiricy theorys about dealers lying to customers....etc....
My point was VERY tongue and cheak


----------



## davew (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (mr.vw)*

You can't compare what Porsche uses and say "if its good for them it must be good for us..." they all run dry sumps on the late model cars which have different viscosity requirements and most are flat 6 motors that pool oil in the heads.
There are a number of 'break-in additives" available on the market, which can help with initial start-up and heat cycling, but are not essential. You can sucessfully break in a motor with synthetics no problem. I do it regularly with highly tweaked race motors. Additive or not, if your rings and bearings aren't sat long before 5k miles you have bigger problems than an oil change.
You can change your oil whenever you want, but mine is coming out at 500 miles and again at 1000...then every 3k. The first two because when an engine breaks in all the newly machined parts rubbing together create lots of debris which gets flushed down to the pan. The others because oil gets dirty and breaks down...this of course varies with road conditions, weather, etc...
-dave w


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_The point, my dear Slot....SEVERAL people posted the IDENTICAL useful information over a month ago....and SEVERAL were FLAMMED....or told that this information was BS and that the dealers/techs didn't know what they were talking about.....and there actually wasn't any additive in the oil.....big conspiricy theorys about dealers lying to customers....etc....
My point was VERY tongue and cheak










Mr VW:
My apologies for being so terse ...
There is so much here-say, mis-information etc on this website, the repost of this issue brings that to light. I know I was not satisfied with what my Dealer initially told me, I saught out a 2nd opinion, doubting thomas that I am, and got some good data from what I determined was a knowledgeable VW individual. Thus my post.
I would think that, since you are in the business, you could answer some of these questions as you must have access to Techs/Service Managers etc., assuming you are not just a broker.
I could also understand why you may not want to get involved supplying info, as there is no VW representation on this board, and you could easy be pounced upon for answers to question you may not want to tackle.
If anything, this post is just clarifing in my mind the info in the post 30 days ago. Solid information versus "I think it has" info.

*- SlotCAR*

_Peace ..._


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (davew)*

Porsche stopped using true dry sump lubrication with the advent of the 1997 Boxster and the 1999 911 (996). Recent cars use a system Porsche calls integrated dry sump which does away with the external collection tank and various hoses which were prone to leak on the air cooled models, and routes all oil internally within the engine block. Just picking nits and finding ways to put off getting back to work at the end of the year.


----------



## davew (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (DenverBill)*

yes the new water cooled motors no longer need an external remote tank (for cooling efficiency) and have a tank in the block (to prevent oil starvation during cornering), but my point was not so much the location of the oil tank, but that its a different system that relies on pumps to circulate oil at at start-up (and beyond, as oil cannot fall back into the sump from the cylinder heads in a boxer engine) which is quite different from our VWs...not only is the motor configuration and entire lubrication system different (A return oil pump in each cylinder head routes the oil through two separators,which centrifuge the oil to defoam it and remove combustion gases which ensures oil consistency for optimal performance, emissions and durability) but the entire metelurgy of the motor is also different. For example the LOKASIL liner in the Boxter is a highly porous sleeve (75% air and 25% silicon) that is cast directly into the crankcase and collects and stores oil like a sponge (sort of)...
the point being, they are engineered differently and therfore you can cannot say that what is good for one is necessarily good for the other..... or not good for the other...
dave w
also avoiding work as best as he can....


----------



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
What I am not clear on now is the type and viscosity of oil needed. According to the manual it says SAE 5W40. Why are people talking about "0W40"?? Sorry for my ignorance but I wasn't aware there was such an oil.


The only 5w40 synthetic I can find at all without jumping through hoops, i.e., at Checker, AutoZone, etc, is Valvoline, and the availability of it is "spotty" at best. 0w40 Mob1 is much more readily available at most stores. I understand there is a Castrol 5w40 syn, but haven't looked for it. I put Mob1 in at my 5k oil change. Mobil calls it their "European Car Formula." 0w, 5w, what the heck







Oil is oil, right? Ohhh, that will start something.....
For the record, I went to almost 5k before my first oil change, hadn't used a drop of oil - musta sealed ok. I think things now are a lot different from the "old days" when we did drain out the "break-in" oil at 500 miles, then again at 1k, and so on...Metal technology and engine building has changed a lot, mostly for the better, over the years.....


----------



## Alvidrez (Sep 19, 2003)

While I can't chime in on the oil quality issue, I had a bad experience today with a Valvoline quick lube place. I called my VW dealer for an oil change as I am over 5000 miles on the original oil. The dealer could not get me in for several days and I am leaving on a road trip tomorrow. I called around to the local quick lube places and none had a filter to fit the Touareg. I was told that if I went to the dealer and bought a filter, they could change the oil and filter for me. I got the filter and a drain plug washer. I then went to a local Valvoline quick oil change place. The manager who worked on my Touareg seemed to struggle a bit at removing the panels under the SUV. He dropped some of the bolts during the removal process. He removed a drain plug, and the washer that was sold to me by the dealer did not fit the plug that he removed. I was not sure he removed the right drain plug or whether the dealer messed up. After a while, the manager came up from the oil change bay and asked if I knew where the oil filter was! I did not and he looked around a bit more. He then said that he was going to call the dealer to find out about the oil filter location and that's when I said, let's just replace the oil that you drained and I will get the Touareg to the dealer for the oil change. I explained that it seemed that he did not have any experience with this vehicle and that I thought it best to let the dealer handle the oil change. The manager was a bit perturbed and said that he was half way done and was going to charge me anyway. He replaced the bottom panels and drain plug and filled the engine with oil. Ulitimately, he did not charge for the oil change which was appropriate because he did not complete the service that I went to him to perform. It appears that for the foreseeable future, we are tied to the the dealer for even simple service on the Touareg. I would not mind so much if my local dealer were more accomodating on scheduling.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (liv2ryd)*

The 5W-40 Castrol synthetic is currently only available in Europe for retail sale; not to be confused with US Castrol offerings, which are inferior.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (DenverBill)*

DenverBill - do you know if the Castrol 5W40 carries VW approval or just API SJ. So far the only oil I've found with the specific VW 500 spec is Mobil 1 0W40. There must be others..?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Alvidrez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alvidrez* »_While I can't chime in on the oil quality issue, I had a bad experience today with a Valvoline quick lube place. I called my VW dealer for an oil change as I am over 5000 miles on the original oil. The dealer could not get me in for several days and I am leaving on a road trip tomorrow. I called around to the local quick lube places and none had a filter to fit the Touareg. I was told that if I went to the dealer and bought a filter, they could change the oil and filter for me. I got the filter and a drain plug washer. I then went to a local Valvoline quick oil change place. The manager who worked on my Touareg seemed to struggle a bit at removing the panels under the SUV. He dropped some of the bolts during the removal process. He removed a drain plug, and the washer that was sold to me by the dealer did not fit the plug that he removed. I was not sure he removed the right drain plug or whether the dealer messed up. After a while, the manager came up from the oil change bay and asked if I knew where the oil filter was! I did not and he looked around a bit more. He then said that he was going to call the dealer to find out about the oil filter location and that's when I said, let's just replace the oil that you drained and I will get the Touareg to the dealer for the oil change. I explained that it seemed that he did not have any experience with this vehicle and that I thought it best to let the dealer handle the oil change. The manager was a bit perturbed and said that he was half way done and was going to charge me anyway. He replaced the bottom panels and drain plug and filled the engine with oil. Ulitimately, he did not charge for the oil change which was appropriate because he did not complete the service that I went to him to perform. It appears that for the foreseeable future, we are tied to the the dealer for even simple service on the Touareg. I would not mind so much if my local dealer were more accomodating on scheduling. 

Yeah, I would never trust a quick lube type place with the Touareg..no way no how. Anyway, perhaps you could schedule your oil change at another VW dealer somewhere along your travel route? If not, find the second closest. Just my $.02


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (touareg04v8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg04v8* »_Has anyone switched over to synthetic oil yet? I have a V8 and have heard some discussion on the Audi board about not switching to synthetic until after 10,000 miles due to ring seating issues. In fact my friends Audi S6 with the 4.2 does not suggest an oil change until 10,000 miles. I have also read that the Touaregs come with synthetic oil with a special additive from the factory. What gives? Anyone else have any knowledge on the subject??









I'm an ex AWer, and read many of the debates on dino juice versus synthetic, when to switch, if to switch, etc. while on the S4 forum. Just for the record, I changed my oil for the first time at 1k miles and switched to Amsoil 0W-30. I had no ill effects and was problem free for two years. I plan on doing the same with my TREG.


----------



## Torags (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (liv2ryd)*

Europe has a higher standard for oil. their definition of synthetic is better than the US. Castrol synthetic is dino oil with a molicules changed. Mobil 1 is full synthetic, but rumor is - their US Mob 1 will be like Castrol's; because it's cheaper to produce, and the US Gov't won't use the strict definition.
Oil is not just oil, especially in high rev engines.


----------



## mytreg04 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (Torags)*

V8 'reg, and my dealer is saying that VW is now saying to go 5000 all the time for an oil change (no more going 10K after first 10k miles) Anyone else here this from there dealer?


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (mytreg04)*

That's a make work project. In other countries there is a service indicator like on the Audi and BMW.(can be VAG'd on but no good for warranty here)WIth these cars , I've gone 20,000km. The 502/505 VW ratings is only important in diesels. Any good full synthetic fine I use Castrol 5w50.
The V8 oil capacity is 7.5 litres with filter change.(Under 8 US quarts)


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_I had an extensive talk with a VWOA Master Technician about oil in the Touareg [although he was teaching the other Techs about the Phaeton at the Dealership] ....

- The transmission fluid NEVER has to be changed. It 'is' a permanent and sealed system.

I'll buy them all except this one. No way the transmission fluid is as stable at 60,000 miles as it was at 1,000 miles. Not even close. I'll have mine changed by the dealer at 50,000.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (watson007)*

Mercedes ML owners discovered that changing the* permanent *transmission fluid at ~60k miles minimized the necessity to replace said transmission, now out of warranty, at 100k miles.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (DenverBill)*

So I guess that the question would be whether or not having the trans fluid replaced by the dealer at 50,000 miles would void the VW warranty.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (watson007)*

Change it at 51,000 miles or 209 weeks; no warranty question, at least with the original vehicle plan.







Mercedes never had a problem with the fluid service if done by a dealer, particularly when they started to see multiple failures after 100k miles. Most service managers actually recommended the periodic interval.


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

Ted K- You mentioned in this thread planning to use Amsoil 0W-30, they now have a European Car Formula 5W-40 that meets all the specs. Its about the same price.


----------



## supreparts.com (Sep 27, 2004)

I reccomend amsoil 5w-40 meets vw spec. 
Volkswagen 501.01, 502.00, 503.00, 505.00, 506.00 
supreparts.com Independent AMSOIL Dealer


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (supreparts.com)*

I used Valvoline's Full Synthetic 5W-40.
Meet's all of the specs: APEA/ A3 --- SJ --- VW 502.00 & 505.00


----------



## 1carfan (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Synthetic Oil ?????? (chessmck)*

Castrol has 2 different 5w-40 Synthetics oils. Your T requires a VW standard of 502.00 which should be fairly easily found. Your gasoline T's do not require the 505.01 5w-40 oil. 
Only the TDi-PD's require the 505.01, 5w-40.
There is nothing particularly difficult about getting the correct oil and changing it on the Touaregs. (In reference to the Jiffy Lube guy)


----------

